# luck and lightning struck twice



## marta12

Olá a Todos!

«...until luck and lightning struck twice.»

Em português de Portugal como poderei dizer:

a sorte bateu duas vezes à porta/ a sorte tocou duas vezes à porta?

Conhecem uma frase que fique melhor?

Nós dizemos o contrário, penso: a sorte nunca bate duas vezes à mesma porta, não é?

mas nesta frase o sentido é positivo


----------



## Outsider

Pode explicar melhor qual é o sentido da expressão inglesa? As palavras _luck_ e _lightning_ opõem-se ou reforçam-se?


----------



## marta12

Olá Outsider

Reforçam-se!!


----------



## uchi.m

Acho que _lightning_ reforça a idéia de raridade, pois diz-se no folclore de língua inglesa que raios nunca atingem duas vezes o mesmo lugar.


----------



## Outsider

marta12 said:


> «...until luck and lightning struck twice.»
> 
> Em português de Portugal como poderei dizer:
> 
> a sorte bateu duas vezes à porta/ a sorte tocou duas vezes à porta?


Não consigo pensar em nenhuma expressão melhor.


----------



## Vanda

Acho que a pessoa quis fazer uma brincadeira com o ditado ''o raio não cai duas vezes no mesmo lugar''. Dependendo do resto da frase ou do contexto todo, talvez ele esteja dizendo (vou inventar algo): fica esperando o namorado voltar pra você até que a sorte e o raio caiam duas vezes no mesmo lugar.


----------



## anaczz

Vanda said:


> fica esperando o namorado voltar pra você até que a sorte e o raio caiam duas vezes no mesmo lugar.



O que deverá acontecer quando as galinhas criarem dentes...


----------



## Ana ElSy

Vanda said:


> fica esperando o namorado voltar pra você até que a sorte e o raio caiam duas vezes no mesmo lugar.


 
Maguô.....

Na verdade o que eu queria saber é 


anaczz said:


> O que deverá acontecer quando as galinhas criarem dentes...


Essa frase existe? tipo, igual _Onde o vento faz a curva, procuar pêlo em ovo _etc


----------



## William Stein

uchi.m said:


> Acho que _lightning_ reforça a idéia de raridade, pois diz-se no folclore de língua inglesa que raios nunca atingem duas vezes o mesmo lugar.


 
I agree with Uchi, 

The idea is that it's very rare to get a second chance, just as lightning never strikes twice in the same place, but this person was lucky enough to get a second chance:

Walter Elliot and Archway Pictures limped along in this fashion for a decade, until luck and lightning struck twice. In a space of only three years Elliot hit gold with two of the independent films he’d backed by providing soundstages, equipment and production facilities in exchange for a piece of the action.


----------



## anaczz

Ana ElSy said:


> Maguô.....
> 
> Na verdade o que eu queria saber é
> 
> Essa frase existe? tipo, igual _Onde o vento faz a curva, procuar pêlo em ovo _etc


Sim, em português (quando as galinhas tiverem dentes) e francês (quand les poules auront des dents).


----------



## Vanda

E brasileiros...


----------



## uchi.m

No dia de São Nunca?


----------



## Vanda

.. de tarde e com chuva (como eu acrescento. A chuva é por minha conta!)


----------



## marta12

Obrigado a todos!

William Stein!

É esse exactamente o contexto e frases, por isso usei «até a sorte lhe ter batido duas vezes à porta».

Acham que ficou bem?


----------



## englishmania

_No dia de S. Nunca à tarde_ diz-se muito em Portugal também.


----------



## marta12

Sim englishmania! diz-se muito.

Mas aqui o sentido é o inverso, ou seja, é positivo.
Também poderia dizer e se calhar ficará melhor, « até a sorte lhe ter sorrido por duas vezes»


----------



## englishmania

Sim, peço desculpa, apanhei a conversa a meio e comentei apenas aquela expressão.


----------



## marta12

Ora! Tudo bem englshmania!

mais uma vez obrigado a todos


----------



## William Stein

marta12 said:


> Obrigado a todos!
> 
> William Stein!
> 
> É esse exactamente o contexto e frases, por isso usei «até a sorte lhe ter batido duas vezes à porta».
> 
> Acham que ficou bem?


 
yes, I think it's perfect (sorry I didn't answer before, I didn't see the question...)


----------



## marta12

Não há problema englishmania.

Mas modifiquei a frase para: até a sorte lhe ter sorrido por duas vezes.

Obrigado


----------

